# عسل سدر باكستاني اصلي



## ابو عبدالعزيز (6 يونيو 2012)

بسم لله الرحمن الرحيم​ 
السلام عليكم​ 

موجود عندي < عسل سدر باكستاني> اصلي​ 
مستورد من باكستان وموجود لدي كل ما يثبت​ 
من اوراق الجمرك واوراق التحليل​ 
وهو اصلي وموجود لدي حوالي 1000 كيلو​ 
والكيلو ب 130 ريال​ 
وتم تسويقه في عدد من المناطق وعليه اقبال كثير​ 
ولاكن نظر الضروف لا تسمح لي با السفر الكثير​ 
انا من سكان محافظة الخرمه شمال شرق الطائف​ 
ومن اراد ماراح نختلف على السعر انشاء الله​ 
وراح يتم له تذوقه بكل رااااحه 

والله الموفق​


----------



## اظهار الحق (8 أكتوبر 2013)

*رد: عسل سدر باكستاني اصلي*

السلام عليكم أخي العزيز 
نحن نصدر العسل االطبيعي الخالص بجميع أنواعه من باكستان إلأى جميع دول العالم بأسعار مغرية و جودة عالية جدة
للمواصلة الرجاء :
[email protected]


----------

